# WAR Open Beta Live Stream



## Iuran (7. September 2008)

Wenn einer von euch zu den Unglücklichen gehört und nicht in die Beta kann, kann er gerne in meinem Stream (versuchen) mitzuschauen.

Erwartet jedoch nicht zu viel, denn die Server der Open Beta erleben momentan natürlich einen rieseigen Ansturm, genauso wie der mogulus Server mal wieder ziemlich schlecht dran ist.

Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt, stellt sie mir im Chat ich werde von Zeit zu Zeit dort reinschauen.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich das vielleicht öfter machen und gebe euch hier dann Bescheid.

Dank geht natürlich an Isnogud, dessen Anleitung ich benutzt habe.

www.mogulus.com/akkarinswow

lg
Iuran


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Besser als nix undn guter Zeitvertreib danke ... Man merkt das es der erste Tag der beta is laggt klein wenig :>


----------



## sh4k3 (7. September 2008)

Danke, läuft eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

toll ihr seit alle fröhlich am zocken wärend die w.... mich nicht reinlassen weil sie meinen das die einlogfuntion nicht zur verfügung steht boa ey ham dien arsch offen, dabei hab ich doch die keys hier vor mir liegen und sitze schon seit 9:00 uhr hier


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

@ Hendrik, Sie haben Post.


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Besser als nix undn guter Zeitvertreib danke ... Man merkt das es der erste Tag der beta is laggt klein wenig :>



das is der stream der so lagt. nicht das game ^^


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Ähm ...ich kann das sehr wohl unterscheiden ob da jezt der Stream laggt weil er da nur auf der stelle steht und nix passiert ODER aber ob nen vorbei laufender spieler im springen kleine ruckler hat ...danke 

Btw würd ich den Stream jezt wiederrum nicht mehr empfehlen weil dort zz ein Niveau im chat herrscht das unterirdisch is ..aber okay .


----------



## Clarion (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Btw würd ich den Stream jezt wiederrum nicht mehr empfehlen weil dort zz ein Niveau im chat herrscht das unterirdisch is ..aber okay .



hoffe nur das es da ingame wirksame kontrollen gibt


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

also bei mir ist das flüßig besserer rechner wohl^^


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

ach so meinste das, dachte du meinst die üblichen lags.


----------



## Stetix (7. September 2008)

Der Chat dort geht ganz schön ab alle wohl leicht gereitzt ^^ .. . . . .


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Stetix schrieb:


> Der Chat dort geht ganz schön ab alle wohl leicht gereitzt ^^ .. . . . .



Wohl eher alle ganz schön unter 12 Jahren.


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

danke für den livestream .aber bei dem chat wünscht man sich man könnte das gleiche machen wie Jay und Silent Bob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

naja am anfang wars gut ...wo nur 4 leute drauf waren ...aaber jezt ...vergleichbar mit dem schlimmsten wow flames im allgemein chat ...


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

der chat ist teilweise witzig, aber andererseits auch wieder peinlich... xD


----------



## crowsflyblack (7. September 2008)

will auch Zocken! *schnief*

Kann mir noch netmal nen Account erstellen! *seufz*


----------



## Elariand (7. September 2008)

Kannst du den Chat nicht irgendwie ausschalten oder einstellen das man sich richtig registrieren muss um zu chatten?


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

stream geschlossen...


----------



## Sewage (7. September 2008)

Oh man das is ja traurig was in dem Chat abgeht. Armes Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Danke für den Stream Iuran! Schade dass einige Kinder meinten alles kaputtmachen zu müssen mit ihrem Nazi-Gespamme.


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

Das Spammen hat ne zeitlang sauharten Spass gemacht, aber jetzt sinds nurnoch Copy und Paste Kiddies.
Ich möchte drauf hinweisen, dass ich mit meinem Nickname "Hans" in kürzester ZEit viele Fans und Nachahmer des kreativen Spammens erschaffen habe und verkünde hiermit meinen Rücktritt.


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

kennt jemand "The Cheat Report" ? so nen PACT-team wär echt ne tolle lösung. gleich mal ne peti an den bundestag schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Tjo ...denke ganz ehrlich ...das dortn Haufn WoW Spieler sind ..Steinigt mich dafür aber das is meine Meinung ...Die Posts sehen mir verdammt danach aus ...Ich habs selbst aktiv 4 Jahre lang gespielt ... und die Community ist einfach zum Großteiln haufen sch...   Nazi gespamme is ja nu dann echt zu krass.


----------



## Iuran (7. September 2008)

Sewage schrieb:


> Oh man das is ja traurig was in dem Chat abgeht. Armes Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop und genau deshalb bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als den Stream wierder zuzumachen.

Problem ist das ich mich mit mogulus noch nicht so auskenn und leider noch nicht die Funktion gefunden habe den Chat zu sperren.

Bis dahin....

lg
Iuran


----------



## Bersi22 (7. September 2008)

Kann man die nicht bannen?


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

würden sich da nicht lauter kinder wie affen aufführen, dann würde man zumindest ab und zu bewegte bilder sehen ...

schade eigentlich, war mein einziger zeitvertreib grad ...


----------



## _Miche_ (7. September 2008)

Bersi22 schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht bannen?



Danke für den Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann den Chat auch ausmachen... Wie genau weiß ich nicht, hat Isno aba irgendwo mal werklärt


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Iuran schrieb:


> Jop und genau deshalb bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als den Stream wierder zuzumachen.
> 
> Problem ist das ich mich mit mogulus noch nicht so auskenn und leider noch nicht die Funktion gefunden habe den Chat zu sperren.
> 
> ...




Sehr schade, aber auch absolut die richtige Reaktion auf die Kiddie-Welle im Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe du machst trotzdem mal wieder einen (dann ohne Chat^^)


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

Aua,das hört sich ziemlich Scheiße an was Ihr da so erzählt...so schlimm?


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

ja


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

jo ohne chat wäre es 1000mal besser, man hat richtig gemerkt der stream war nur noch nebensache ^^


----------



## Iuran (7. September 2008)

Hab das Kästchen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War zawr klein, aber jetzt können wir weitermachen.

lg
Iuran


----------



## m@nji (7. September 2008)

schön schön, gleich viel angenehmer ohne den chat ^^ werd dir dann auch mal zugucken bis die loginserver irgendwann mal wieder online sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elariand (7. September 2008)

Iuran schrieb:


> Hab das Kästchen gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super!!! Freut mich.

Mal so nebenbei bemerkt guckt euch mal die Views an, als ich vorhin draufgegangen bin standen sie bei 160 

Today5,693


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ähm ...ich kann das sehr wohl unterscheiden ob da jezt der Stream laggt weil er da nur auf der stelle steht und nix passiert ODER aber ob nen vorbei laufender spieler im springen kleine ruckler hat ...danke
> 
> Btw würd ich den Stream jezt wiederrum nicht mehr empfehlen weil dort zz ein Niveau im chat herrscht das unterirdisch is ..aber okay .


würde mal gerne wissen wie du bei diesen stream lags. noch ingame lags herrausehen willst... naja vllt lagt es auch einfach mehr bei mir kp.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Kann ich dir gerne sagen..als ich auf den Stream kahm war ich die 3. person ...und im späteren verlauf warens dann ja um die 50-60 Leute.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

Iuran schrieb:


> Hab das Kästchen gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und wo war es ?


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

schade hätte es auch gern gesehen


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

läuft wieder Ohne den nervigen Chat.


----------



## Sewage (7. September 2008)

Super Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

jaaaaaaa - endlich redest du mal ^^


----------



## ersoichso (7. September 2008)

nyaaargh! es spricht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:> ty akkarins


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

kk ich nehme alles zurück @ syane ^^ 
er sagte eben selber es lagt.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

voll verpixelt


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

ich finde es klasse, danke das du sowas machst, so kann man sich die wartezeit besser vertreibern


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Ohne Chat und mit Kommentar ist das doch gleich viel besser! Vielen Dank


----------



## Hispace (7. September 2008)

eine frage.. wie könnt ihr den chat lesen??!?


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

waaaaghh nich schlecht gemacht aber bisle pixlig


----------



## Deneuve (7. September 2008)

oh man ich hab verpennt, ich wollt eigentlich um 8:30 zum start da sein, aber irgendwie gehts ned ganz..

naja jetzt wo ich da bin können wir ja anfangen^^


----------



## Skipan (7. September 2008)

n chat auf dem stream wäre paktisch


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Danke für den Stream ... ist mal ´ne nette Abwechslung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Jo .


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Hoffentlich kann ich heute auch noch qeustn .,,


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

schon 340 zuschauer^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Bei 414 wird es warscheinlich aufhören xD


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

hör mir auf mit 414^^


----------



## Bratiboy (7. September 2008)

Respekt an dich das du sowas machst 
vielen dank


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

wenn man den Stream seiht regt man sich ein wenig ab xD auf einmal nichts im forum los ^^


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

wenn ich den stream sehe, werde ich immer schärfer drauf es selber zu zocken ^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

me²


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

will selber spielen!!!
auf welchem server bist du?^^


----------



## crowsflyblack (7. September 2008)

Aber geile Sache, dass du uns damit wenigstens WAR ein wenig näher bringst! Muchas gracias ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

gleich 414 zuschauer xD


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

wir nähern uns der 414 und der stream läggt ^^?!


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

JA und dann geht auch Mogulus down xD


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Akkarin, da du ja während des Streams diesen Thread liest:

Könntest du auch andere Chars zeigen?^^


----------



## Carimba (7. September 2008)

Gut machst du das, thnx.


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

Thumb Up tolle Sache von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

skazi# schrieb:


> wir nähern uns der 414 und der stream läggt ^^?!



Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Buffcasts usw. hast du eine ganz angenehme Erzählstimme und bist kein Spast. Höre dir gerne zu, du machst das gut!
Ich grüße Max, meine liebe Mutter und King Arschfick


----------



## mage4tw (7. September 2008)

lol blue drop... xD bei so ein lowie mob wie geil


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

wenn wir bei 414 sind geht alles down^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Ne doch nichts passiert xDüber 420


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

mein herz blutet schon die ganze zeit *schnüff* boah eh *auch spielen will*


zum topic: sehr guter stream, gute stimme, krasser drop ^^


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Guter Stream danke dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (7. September 2008)

Goblins sehen ja richtig klasse aus ! Die Grafik überrascht mich auch^^ ... nur welches Level hat denn der Squiptreiber ? Kann man dasi-wo erkennen ?


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr will unbedingt zoggn....


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

der ist lvl 3-4 hat er vor kurzem gesagt


----------



## Andî39 (7. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> der ist lvl 3-4 hat er vor kurzem gesagt


Danke für die Antwort, und wie siehts mit dem EP Balken aus ?


----------



## Malt (7. September 2008)

lol @ Ork auf wildschwein...


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Sehr nice ich schau dir auch mal n bissl zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Und was macht der Squig Herder so fürn schaden ist der wirklich so low wie alle sagen?^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

weis nicht kann auf dem stream nichts entdecken


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Blutelf xD Er hat warscheinlich noch nieeeee WOW gespielt ^^


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Blutelf xD Er hat warscheinlich noch nieeeee WOW gespielt ^^


Hehe jo war schon ein kleiner fail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

Sagmal ich denke die übertragung und die auflösung von dem channel sind so schlecht...

was hast du für GK??
Und welche auflösung spielst du?
prozessor?


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

VERKAUFFFFF sie doch im AH ^^Setz sie überteuert rein nicht npc verkaufen...


----------



## DerSensenmann (7. September 2008)

Habt ihr euch keinen Ton?
Etwas langweilig so!


----------



## Carimba (7. September 2008)

Spielsound meinst du? Nee nicht an. Weiss auch nich ob das soooo sinnvoll wäre beim kommentieren. Dann lieber so.


----------



## keeris (7. September 2008)

danke für den ersten sinnvollen thread hier.

ich schau jetzt Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch keinen Ton?
> Etwas langweilig so!


Verstehe dich i-wie nicht


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

so ich geh aufs Sofa keine lust mehr zu warten bis denne.
noch viel spaß


----------



## Descor (7. September 2008)

also ich denke mir mal das heute die meißten eher zuschauen dürfen, es ärgert mich aucgh tierisch das es nichtsd wird aber was soll man machen??!!...denke aber mal morgen wirds vllt gut laufen da dies ja sowieso erst die beta ist und nichts festes ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und morgen gehts dann ab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

SO man kann sich Regstiren geht alle off /scherz


----------



## DerSensenmann (7. September 2008)

Nein ich höre nichtmal die Kommentare des Streamers falls es welche gibt.


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

danke find ich richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das du sowas machst

Vielleicht solltest du das Terrain dann höher drehen...also umgebung und co. ^^?

schonmal ausprobiert?!^?!?!?!


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

SPiel mal ne andere KLASSE Bitte


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

sorry Karriere xD


----------



## Carimba (7. September 2008)

Hehe, fürs erste mal machst du das besser als der gesamte GIGA staff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

SCHWARZORK BITTE!



Carimba schrieb:


> Hehe, fürs erste mal machst du das besser als der gesamte GIGA staff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*zustimm*


----------



## Gnôrke (7. September 2008)

also ich denk du bevrzugst wow ein bisschen, in der gilde bereden wir hier auch grad, dass du versuchst mit fast allem das spiel schlecht zu machen....ich mein ist der anfang des spiels da wird nach release in den wochen so viel gepatcht dann reden wir nochmal mit die un deinem "Blutelf" der ein dunkel elf ist... naja jedem das seine


----------



## Iceman090680 (7. September 2008)

Supi , das du das hier machst.

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, machst ne gute BETA-Show ^^

Mfg


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

hmm... etwas karg von der Umgebung her? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das Brachland bei WoW weniger karg aussieht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

wegen der grafik, da soll doch noch ein grafik patch kommen oder?


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Du hast immer noch nicht gesagt wie der Squig Herder so vom Schaden ist xD


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Mach nen anderen Char, wenns dir nichts ausmacht^^


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

1. ist es nur eine gute idee eine neue Karriere anzufangen wenn er im moment nichts machen,kann ebenso könnte er uns die character erstellung vorführen
2. will ich mir vom InGame und den ganzen seiten des Spiels mitbekommen wenn ichs chons elber nich spielen kann anstatt zu sehen wie er die ganze zeit neue Karrieren anfängt...


----------



## Dintraos (7. September 2008)

hey cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Ne Frage  wann endet die Open Beta


----------



## Asmara (7. September 2008)

Hattest du schon einen Closed Beta key oder jetz open beta ding? =)


----------



## WarriorsCode (7. September 2008)

am 18 wenn release ist


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (7. September 2008)

Ein riesen Lob an dich du machst es prima. Danke dir! Das versüsst mir den Abend^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s.: vergleiche es nicht so oft mit WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

WarriorsCode schrieb:


> am 18 wenn release ist


Das wäre ja i-wie dumm weil alle Ce und Se Vorbesteller am (Ce 14.09.08)und die (Se 15.09.08) zocken dürfen was wäre dann der vorteil wenn man weiter auf der beta zocken könnte


----------



## Carimba (7. September 2008)

Mit was soll man es denn sonst vergleichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (7. September 2008)

Hallo!

können Sie vermeiden ins Mikro zupusten. Soeben ist mir fast meine Katze vor Schreck aus dem Fenster gesprungen.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> können Sie vermeiden ins Mikro zupusten. Soeben ist mir fast meine Katze vor Schreck aus dem Fenster gesprungen.


Mach einfach den Ton leiser oder zieh ein headset an


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

dann mach den Live STream aus,sei mal lieber dankbar das uns sowas von einem Spieler mit guter kommentation angeboten wird....undankbarer sack


----------



## Pizzakarton (7. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Mach einfach den Ton leiser oder zieh ein headset an



Dann höre ich nichts mehr. Der junge Herr sollte sich einen Popschutz überziehen-


----------



## Astronymus (7. September 2008)

Resistenzen sind ganz normal wenn man DAoC gespielt hat. Jeder Cast hat eine eigene wie WoW spieler von Bossen kennen.

in DAoC konnte man damit aber auch den schaden von anderen PvP Spielern senken. Ich denke mal das dies hier auch der fall ist


----------



## keeris (7. September 2008)

so mal hier aus War Welten für alle zur Info:


GOA hat verrübergehend die Account-Verwaltung für eine kurze Wartung abgeschalten.

    Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.

    Bis dahin ist es nicht möglich, sich auf unserer Webseite einzuloggen oder einen neuen Account zu erstellen.

Des Weiteren hat sich Sterntaler im Forum zu Wort gemeldet:

    Hallo,

    dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.

    Dennoch stimmt, dass wir die Spieler im Moment in Wellen reinlassen. Nur der Nachschub an Wellen stimmt nicht. Alle Server sind im Moment auf 500 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt. Wir werden diese Zahl nach und nach erhöhen und auch weitere Server öffnen, wenn die Zahlen weiter steigen.
    Nur die Registrierung ruiniert im Moment diese Simulation.


    Im Moment bleibt mir wenig mehr zu tun, als euch um Geduld zu bitten. Die Generalprobe wurde versaut, dann muss die Premiere ja klappen.

Es bleibt zu hoffen, das die Account-Verwaltung nach der Wartung störungsfrei läuft.



Quelle: 

http://war.onlinewelten.com/


mfg keeris


----------



## Pizzakarton (7. September 2008)

Techno schrieb:


> dann mach den Live STream aus,sei mal lieber dankbar das uns sowas von einem Spieler mit guter kommentation angeboten wird....undankbarer sack




Hey hey, werd doch nicht gleich persönlich du kleine fiese Krampe....


----------



## Elariand (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube langsam wird auch die Seite an ihre Grenzen getrieben! ^^

Und nochmals danke das wir dran teilhaben dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSensenmann (7. September 2008)

Hm ich versteh es nicht...
Sagt der Streamer was oder warum habe ich kein Ton.
Meine Musik geht der Gigastream hat ebenfalls Ton nur dieser Stream hier nicht...

Und ja der Ton ist angestellt...


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Hm ich versteh es nicht...
> Sagt der Streamer was oder warum habe ich kein Ton.
> Meine Musik geht der Gigastream hat ebenfalls Ton nur dieser Stream hier nicht...
> 
> Und ja der Ton ist angestellt...


Also ich höre alles klar und deutlch


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (7. September 2008)

Ich höre auch alles


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Hm ich versteh es nicht...
> Sagt der Streamer was oder warum habe ich kein Ton.
> Meine Musik geht der Gigastream hat ebenfalls Ton nur dieser Stream hier nicht...
> 
> Und ja der Ton ist angestellt...



Ja er kommentiert das was im bild zu sehen ist ohne ingamesound.


----------



## Bratiboy (7. September 2008)

is bei mir auch sehr angenehm 
der Kommentator hat außerdem ne sehr angenehme stimme wie ich finde...


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

dito


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

kein Autoshot warscheinlich damit man nicht afk geht wie bei WOW xD


----------



## DerSensenmann (7. September 2008)

Mkay ich musste Firefox warum auch immer neu starten damit ich etwas höre!


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

hehe, wenn dir das schon zu stressig ist, alle 2 sek. zu klicken, wärste bei daoc als bogenschütze irgendwann die wand hochgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich das immer wesentlich genialer fande als autoschuss in wow.


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

WAR is mir Egal aber Die Meisterin is geil


----------



## Astronymus (7. September 2008)

Richtig in DAoC war dauer aufpassen beim ballern normal ^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Naja keine lust mehr zu warten gehe fernseh gucken [Schleichwerbung RTL Tokyio Drift ] xD CIAO


----------



## Lares85 (7. September 2008)

Super livestream netter zeitvertreib bis man es mal selbst austesten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls du das liest wie ist denn das Kampfsystem so? sehr dynamisch wie z.b. in wow? oder geht alles eher etwas langsamer von statten wie z.b. in hdro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Naja keine lust mehr zu warten gehe fernseh gucken [Schleichwerbung RTL Tokyio Drift ] xD CIAO



Hitch!!


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Login und reg sollte wieder funzen.
Login rad dreht sich wieder !!!

aber 414 wieder da


----------



## pumba_a (7. September 2008)

Teste mal bitte den Magus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buxi (7. September 2008)

jau den Magus würd ich auch gern sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr187 (7. September 2008)

spiel ein schattenkrieger pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## DerSensenmann (7. September 2008)

Schwarzorc


----------



## keeris (7. September 2008)

Schattenkrieger ole ole ole


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

Hallo hier ist der Belau. Ich grüße Max, meine liebe Mutti und King Arschfick


----------



## Astronymus (7. September 2008)

Auserkorenen


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Jünger des Khaine!!!


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Magus


----------



## xmaggusx (7. September 2008)

Zealot


----------



## Marinello (7. September 2008)

CHOSEN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Mr187 schrieb:


> spiel ein schattenkrieger pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111



/signed


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Witch Elf


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

zelot


----------



## Iceman090680 (7. September 2008)

Chaos magus


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (7. September 2008)

Zauberin


----------



## Buxi (7. September 2008)

zählt mein magus post schon? ^^


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Jünger des Khaine


----------



## timow (7. September 2008)

sigmapriester


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

Zelot


----------



## mphtom (7. September 2008)

goblin schamane!!!


----------



## Somon (7. September 2008)

irgendeinen chaos pls


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

schattenkrieger


----------



## fettemieze (7. September 2008)

Chosen


----------



## Flyonwar (7. September 2008)

Magus


----------



## Xsawadon (7. September 2008)

Auserkorener LOS !!!


----------



## Bluppor (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## Fritzchen (7. September 2008)

Ich finde, du machst es super!


----------



## Lukor (7. September 2008)

chosen


----------



## Grmik (7. September 2008)

Schwarzorc


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Chosen


----------



## Mr187 (7. September 2008)

Schattenkriger


----------



## Rewur (7. September 2008)

chaosbabar


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

marauder


----------



## WarriorsCode (7. September 2008)

chaosbabar!!!1


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Hehe aufruf zum spam^^

würd gern mal nen prister sehen, wie er sich so schlägt beim lvl


----------



## DeMerz (7. September 2008)

wegen dem kopf .... einfach nochmal ras in die auswahl und dann nochmal wieder zurück zum erstellen ... dann müsste es klappen
war bei der buffed beta show auch so


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

hey keine schleichwerbung ja^^


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

Ich schaus mir grad an. Funktioniert toll, danke


----------



## Polyjean (7. September 2008)

Super. Thx dafuer.

Kleiner Kommentar: City of Heroes Charactererschaffung >>>>>>> alles andere.


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

Jo muss auch sagen danke, es funkt super. Wie nimmst du das vom Monitor auf?

Der Magus hat ja ein stylisches Hoverboard. :-)


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

Hey Akkarin!

Bitte vergleich das jetzige WAR nicht mit WoW.
Ich weiß nicht wie lange du schon WoW spielst, aber zu releasezeiten WoW version 1.03, war WoW definitiv schlechter als
WAR jetzt ist! Man kann sie nicht miteinander vergleichen, weil WoW schon 3 Jahre entwicklung dabei hat.


Und du könntest den Zuschauern mal ein paar emotes zeigen ^^

zB /special (ich glaube das is der tanz des characters, wenn nicht dann /dance)


Noch eine Frage: Wie ist das bei den Castern mit dem Zaubern?
Gibt es auch ein garantiertes Setback wie in WoW wenn man von einer Melee attacke getroffen wird?
Ich fand das höchst nervig.


----------



## despina80 (7. September 2008)

Halloooo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Warhammer Beta Key übrig? *ganzliebschau*
Wurde teilweise ja leider ein wenig unfair verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vielleicht is ja jemand so lieb & gibt noch einen ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (7. September 2008)

despina80 schrieb:


> Halloooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wieso unfair vertreilt es gab genug keys für alle
manche haben sogar mehr als einen gekriegt


----------



## Flyonwar (7. September 2008)

kein Autoattack oO

laut der Seite schon... http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=2490


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

Ich habe noch einen wenn du willst! @hast ihn per pn


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Hätte jemand noch einen Key für mich übrig --------- bitte per PN senden.

wär super


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Das is n Skaven


----------



## keeris (7. September 2008)

Forke oder wie der heißt ist ein Skaven 

Rattenmensch und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarriorsCode (7. September 2008)

das ist ein skarven ein rattenmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garaitha (7. September 2008)

dafür kriegste ein lol² ;D


----------



## gr1m (7. September 2008)

wollt nur ma fragen haste schon in deinem skill buch geguckt da waren in meiner beta zeit die autoattack sachen 
aber amchst sonst ne gute sache au wen ich glaube das beim treiber und co noch einige animationen momentan einfach fehlen und im laufe der tage wieder dazu kommen


----------



## Brontos (7. September 2008)

Machste mal nen Schamanen?

Meine Beiträge werden eh immer übersprungen xD


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Ist der Magus eher schwach im Vergleich mit anderen Castern?


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Dann kränkt er aber die Everquest und Asheron's Call Fans^^


----------



## BongFire (7. September 2008)

man kann nicht tanzen in war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist ja krieg und da ist den chars nicht zu tanzen zu mute... so hat das zumindest irgendeiner von den mythic leuten gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

beantworte bitte meine frage mit dem setback noch thx ;D




> Noch eine Frage: Wie ist das bei den Castern mit dem Zaubern?
> Gibt es auch ein garantiertes Setback wie in WoW wenn man von einer Melee attacke getroffen wird?
> Ich fand das höchst nervig.


----------



## crushburn (7. September 2008)

welches ist der stärkste fern-dd deiner meinung nach


----------



## Flobbe (7. September 2008)

BongFire schrieb:


> man kann nicht tanzen in war



Richtig gibt ein Statement von Paul in dem er sagt WAR ist nicht zum tanzen da


----------



## Iceman090680 (7. September 2008)

Aus deiner Erfahrung in der Closed Beta, 

Welche Klasse auf Seiten des Chaos / Ordung ist der effektivste Heiler?

Mfg


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

danke für den Stream ^^ hocke hier wie wahrscheinlich wie viele andere auch verzweifelt vor der WAR seite und probiere mich einzuloggen mit der Hoffnung meinen Betakey zu aktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buxi (7. September 2008)

gibt es für caster in war etwas ähnliches wie den zauberstab in wow anstatt der auto attack? oder ist es unnötig bei der AP regenerationsrate


----------



## Tonstar (7. September 2008)

Wie sagte Barnett oder Drescher... Das ist Warhammer und kein Dance-Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

der todbringer is die chaoszwerge kanone und die leichenteile sind munni


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

kannst du da eingetlich von der platte absteigen wenn ich ma fragen darf ? hab grad erst eingeschaltet ^.^ sry wenns schonma gefragt wurde


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Wie läuft der Pull ab? Kann man single Mobs pullen oder kommen auch manchmal ganze gruppen?
Wie spielt sich der Magus? Eher Arcade, also Klick und Action, oder eher gemütlich (so wie HdRO bspw.)?
Ab wann ist es zu empfehlen RvR zu betreiben (Levelrange mäßig)?


----------



## crushburn (7. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> kannst du da eingetlich von der platte absteigen wenn ich ma fragen darf ? hab grad erst eingeschaltet ^.^ sry wenns schonma gefragt wurde



ne kann er nicht ^^


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Ja sind sie aber Trotzdem noch n Teil des Chaos


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Gino schrieb:


> kannst du da eingetlich von der platte absteigen wenn ich ma fragen darf ? hab grad erst eingeschaltet ^.^ sry wenns schonma gefragt wurde



ne die ist mit ihm fest verbunden...sozusagen ein köperteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

crushburn schrieb:


> ne kann er nicht ^^



das is ja doof.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja egal 1 animation mehr oder weniger... ^^


----------



## parental (7. September 2008)

Warum steht in deinem Stream unten immer son Mist^^? Wennde das weg machst ist der Stream n1 =)

Und wie schaut das aus mit dem Magier? Kann man das iwie verhindern das man sich selber trifft?


mfG


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

Das ist ein MMO warum spielst du allein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulo (7. September 2008)

Wird man durch die komische plattform schneller oder is das nurn optisches Gimmick? :>


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Ich denk es liegt daran das die register server down gingen und nur wenige rein kamen ^^


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

lustig^^ wir wollen vielleicht Chaos spielen aber ähm 414 is stärker^^


----------



## brenner100 (7. September 2008)

mann der kacknoob war net mal in der closed :-x


----------



## parental (7. September 2008)

Zulo schrieb:


> Wird man durch die komische plattform schneller oder is das nurn optisches Gimmick? :>




Schaut auf jeden shice aus ;>


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

sind die tastatur short-cuts so wie bei wow verlegt ?


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

noch ne frage: Gibts sowas wie essen und trinken oder wie regeneriert man sein Leben?


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem forum er die Fragen beantworted? (der Typ aus dem Stream..)


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

brenner100 schrieb:


> mann der kacknoob war net mal in der closed :-x



Er war doch drin^^


----------



## Polyjean (7. September 2008)

Aus diesem hier.


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

wennst einen mob namens 414 findest kill ihn pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Er war doch drin^^




@dem typen davor 
xD du bist ja frech man ^^


----------



## crushburn (7. September 2008)

Snjtch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem forum er die Fragen beantworted? (der Typ aus dem Stream..)



aus diesem


----------



## parental (7. September 2008)

Würd mich mal Interessieren wie das so mit dem Reggen ist. Sprich gibts da wie in wow mana etc? Oder ist es eher wie in RO wo man sp zu verfügung hat?


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Kann man eigendlich die Tastaturbelegung einfach über ne option umstellen? (müsste ja oder?^^ bisher hab ich immer nur gesehen in videos 1-9 und irgendwie S1-S9 oder so)


----------



## Zulo (7. September 2008)

Fehler schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich die Tastaturbelegung einfach über ne option umstellen? (müsste ja oder?^^ bisher hab ich immer nur gesehen in videos 1-9 und irgendwie S1-S9 oder so)




Afaik kannst vieel mehr am UI einstellen als in anderen spielen, da sollte Tastaturbelegung als standart schon dabei sein :>

Dafür habens bei Grafikoptionen gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (7. September 2008)

brenner100 schrieb:


> mann der kacknoob war net mal in der closed :-x


1. War er in der closed Beta drinn! Hat er auch gesagt
  und
2. Wieso ist er ein kacknoob?...nur weil du nicht zocken kannst, musst du ihn nicht als Kacknoob bezeichnnen


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

Das UI kannste komplett ohne Addon freiverschieben...

Apropos Fehler 414: ich glaube das ist ein timeout-fehler... sprich die Login server sind überlastet >.<


----------



## gr1m (7. September 2008)

da ich erst seit heute zeit habe runterzuladen und der war downloader ziehmlich langsam ist wollt ich fragen obs da irgendeine alternative gibt zum runterladen .. irgendwer ne idee?


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

bis wan streamst du noch?


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Alter...
der Gott heißt net Tzentech sondern Tzeentch.... is ja schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bifi -Zomtek


----------



## ersoichso (7. September 2008)

carbonyte schrieb:


> Apropos Fehler 414: ich glaube das ist ein timeout-fehler... sprich die Login server sind überlastet >.<



da is aber einer ganz schnell unterwegs x:


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

@ 228: nein es gibt soweit ich weiß keine alternative als den WAR P2P client...


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es daran das die Speerträger nich die starken gegner sind von denen die rede is?


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> da is aber einer ganz schnell unterwegs x:



Verdammt ick wußte das mich damit zum lappen mache ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Magi999 schrieb:


> bis wan streamst du noch?



er muss solang online bleiben, bis alle in der beta sind....hoffe er hat morgen urlaub/ferien


----------



## crushburn (7. September 2008)

gr1m schrieb:


> da ich erst seit heute zeit habe runterzuladen und der war downloader ziehmlich langsam ist wollt ich fragen obs da irgendeine alternative gibt zum runterladen .. irgendwer ne idee?


http://www.fileplay.net/files/mmo/war/beta

allerdings musst du glaube ich registriert sein


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Haha das war MEIN Tipp! ^^


----------



## gr1m (7. September 2008)

turmwächter oder wie die heißen musste einfach killen ^^ aber habs au nur durch zufall bemerkt
bzw im Wälzer des wissens da is das doch au rot umrandet


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

doch gibt's. fileplay.net in 7 sauberen häppchen


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

Die ham den Login wieder gesperrt?


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

Richtig ^^ Ich hab echt nix besseres zu tun.
Aber ich find deinen Stream echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Was denkst du denn wir sind gelangweilt die register seite is nochg immer down


----------



## sidoc (7. September 2008)

hehe nix besseres zutun xD

Code:414 inc!!!!


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

du hast nur glück das wir nich zocken können denn sonst währen die einschalt quoten gleich 0 ^^


----------



## Tullaris-Nerathor (7. September 2008)

wieso verschwinden? die seite is down, WoW is lahm, Tokyo Drift kenn ich schon ... ich habe nichts besseres zu tun :/ 

btw. ausserdem isses ja interessant das chaos gebiet zu sehen, da ich ja chosen spielen will ^^


----------



## Polyjean (7. September 2008)

Das "bessere" koennen wir nebenbei erledigen.

Wir spielen alle das 414-War-Minispiel. Kooles Teil.


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Super stream übrigens*schleim*hofen das auch mal ferigeschaltet*


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

hihi find "das gelaber"doch cool... endlich mal einer der weiß *wie* er wow und war vergleichen zu hat, finde es ist wichtig das man die spiele vergleich... weil es doch aus extrem viele paralelen hat... 
schau das gerne an und hör ach gerne zu... und wisper nebenher bei wow mir anderen leuten rum...


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Ich hätts cool gefunden wenn er noch einen Melee präsentiert hätte. 
Aber gut, den Stream macht er ja ganz ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

hehe

er soll mal den grossen Oberboss suchen der da als Gespenst in der tiefen Gruft auf wackere Helden wartet.


Sein Name: 414


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

Tullaris-Nerathor schrieb:


> wieso verschwinden? die seite is down, WoW is lahm, Tokyo Drift kenn ich schon ... ich habe nichts besseres zu tun :/
> 
> btw. ausserdem isses ja interessant das chaos gebiet zu sehen, da ich ja chosen spielen will ^^




Das gleich hätte ich auch nicht besser sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

btw:

Ordnung <-> Zerstörung und nicht Ordnung <-> Chaos


----------



## Demolition_Dimitri (7. September 2008)

Kannst du ma nen barbar oder choosen zeigen pls ?


----------



## Iceman090680 (7. September 2008)

Stimmt es, das man im Stealth, die Leute trotzdem sehen kann und man Aktionspunkte dafür verbraucht?


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Schamane: "Kampfheiler", dmg musste machen, um besser zu heilen

Zelot: Heiler


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Bekommt der Magus Mounts? oO


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

he spiel mal nen marauder an..


----------



## Fishis (7. September 2008)

Kannst du mal kurz pvp machen?


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

giebts gibts nicht. bitte ohne "ie"


----------



## Kilkarathos (7. September 2008)

Achso der heisst übrigends Tzeeentch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alle 3 Götter sind gleichgestellt  BTB


----------



## Dannie (7. September 2008)

Grüß mal vom Dannie =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Stream =) ......


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Bis wan wirt gestreamt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rattlor01 (7. September 2008)

Ich find gut das du das machst, mach weiter, das nimmt den Frust ein wenig


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

wie reggt man eigentlich? essen trinken?
*schleim* xDDDD


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Hat es einen Grund, warum Magier so selten gespielt werden? Besonders interessiert mich der Erzmagier... warum ist der so unbeliebt?


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Ich schleime aber gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: mmoszene brauch ewig zum laden


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

kann man die Inventorys der anderen Spieler angucken ?


----------



## samba154 (7. September 2008)

könntest du netterweise mal den talentbaum zeigen?kann man respeccen?


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

war das ein hexenjäger oder sigma priester ? wegen hammer ?


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

Du brauchst nen auserkoren der 50% deines dmg nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Zulo (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Hat es einen Grund, warum Magier so selten gespielt werden? Besonders interessiert mich der Erzmagier... warum ist der so unbeliebt?




Erzmagier is, afaik n healer :>


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Das sieht aber irgendwie nahc Sigmarpriester aus, nicht nach Hexenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HAHA KACKNOOB owned by HEaler!
;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceman090680 (7. September 2008)

Hexenkriegerinnen und Hexenjäger haben stealth, kann man die dann trotzdem noch sehen?

Vielleicht haste da Erfahrung aus der closed Beta


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

Hätte auch ein paar Fragen:
- Im RvR in den Sezearien, gib es da LvLBeschränkungen wie 1-9 oder so, oder wie ist das geregelt?


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Hexenjaeger mit hammer ?


----------



## Vaoa (7. September 2008)

Wie schauts aus mit den Anforderungen? Ähnlich fälschlich angegeben wie bei AOC? Grafik-Technisch gemeint...


----------



## Buxi (7. September 2008)

ich glaub das spricht man ''tsensch'' aus *klugscheiß


----------



## Kilkarathos (7. September 2008)

jo so ungefähr nich tzetench ^^


----------



## Zulo (7. September 2008)

@ dieses "teachen": Das is nur im pvp und da wirst immer angeglichen ins mittelfeld der levelspanne :>


----------



## snake_head (7. September 2008)

kannst du bitte mal sagen auf was für einem System du das zockst? (CPU, Arbeistspeicher, Graka, RAM)


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

ist der Unterschied der Ep gross vom RvR (Szenarios)zu dem normalen PvE?  
levelt man viel schneller im PvE als im RvR? so grob geschätzt... Ep in Zeit..


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

sag ich doch hammer = sigma = sigma priest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

oder a nicht Multitaskingfähig und b einfach schlecht?


----------



## Zulo (7. September 2008)

Talente kannst erst ab Stufe 10 einsehen :>


----------



## Zockerface (7. September 2008)

Bei euch auch hängengeblieben?


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Es war kein Hexenjäger... du wärst schon schneller down gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das mit dem Kacknoob war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint^^


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

wegen dem talentbaum braucht man mind lvl 11 =)
habe ich in irgend nem forum gelesen. habe eben erst eingeschalten, d.h. i weiß nicht welches lvl du bist.
weiß auch nicht so recht ob man sie vorher sieht.

mfg abuso !!

sehr sehr guter steam !! geil geil weiter so.


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

Du hast übrigens nicht ganz recht. Das mit der levelanpassung bei zu großen lvldifferenzen gab's auch schon in daoc *zwinker*


----------



## jewly (7. September 2008)

ist das game nicht deiner meinung nach zu wow-like?


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Kannst du mal auf Alt + F4 drücken bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry, mir ist langweilig...
PS: Strg Alt Entf geht auch...


----------



## Flobbe (7. September 2008)

Für alle die sich die Skilltrees anschauen wollen:

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=5

ist zwar auf Englisch aber besser als nix


----------



## Belexa (7. September 2008)

Gratz zu levle 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toller stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockerface (7. September 2008)

Joa Stream is geil. Und das du immer sprechen kannst find ich cool. Ach ja deine Stimme ist ganz angenehm ihm gegensatz zu den von einigen buffed mitarbeitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Ist mmo szene von dir?


----------



## snake_head (7. September 2008)

snake_head schrieb:


> kannst du bitte mal sagen auf was für einem System du das zockst? (CPU, Arbeistspeicher, Graka, RAM)


 +


----------



## Bernuto (7. September 2008)

Hat dein Chasrakter ne Rosa Unterhose an?


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IZUa0uPOjmQ !!!!


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Um die Taktiken und Zauber der jeweiligen Trees zu bekommen muss man nochmal ein zusätzlichen skillpunkt vergeben!! das bloße "hochskillen" verstärkt nur die fähigkeit deiner entsprechenden zauber (die an der Seite aufgeführt werden)


----------



## tyriael19 (7. September 2008)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Effekt von Zaubern und Heilzaubern zu erhöhen und wie funktioniert das ?


----------



## Raminator (7. September 2008)

wow mir hat eben jemand nen beta key geschickt echt nett
aber wie es aussieht kann man da immer noch nciht rein was


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Rosa Horror is statisch so wie beim Engi der Turm den er aufbaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonstar (7. September 2008)

Genau, der Horror ist fix an seinem Platz gebunden. Wenn du ihn bewegt haben möchtest, musst du einen neuen beschwören.

@Edith: Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gr1m (7. September 2008)

danke hast mich überzeugt das ich nen magus machen werde ^^ naja und nen shamane 
zum horror die kann man später mit nem port zauber nachholen aber laufen kann der leider nie


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Das mit dem Horror liegt daran das Dämonen die Winde der Magie brauchen und ich denk mal wenns wirklich so gemeint sein soll wies grad is dann hast du dort hin die Winde beschworn und davon geht der Horror ned weg


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Bis wann kann man eigentlich mit dem betakey spielen?
Giebt es nachher einne  charkter wipe?


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

wegen robe und so wie is es so mit loot und qst-gegenstände bekommt man schnell neue ausrüstung ???


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

DU BIST lustig auf die warhammerseite gehen-.-.- probier mal raufzugehen...


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Könntest du mal eine von meinen Fragen nicht ignorieren?

Ok, hat sich erledigt!


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Also ich finde die Grafik von WAR ist auf jeden Fall einen gutes Stück besser als die von WoW.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

du hast die gleichen Hardwarebausteine drin wie meiner einer.

Dachte schon die 7900 GT waere zu langsam


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

Spam mal nen Gamemaster mit 414 geflame voll


----------



## WarhammerFreak (7. September 2008)

hast du den open beta oder den closed beta client? weil dein game ist deutsch und auf der homepage steht das es erstmal nur eng sein wird ?_?


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

wow ist ne kopie von Warhammer szenarie


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Also @ Story muss man sagen:
Das Warhammer Universum gabs LANGE vor dem Warcraft Universum! Also man kann NICHT sagen, die Story wäre von WoW abgeguckt.


----------



## Zockerface (7. September 2008)

Das mim hängen lag übrigens an meinem Pc. Keine Sorge dein Stream läuft weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rattlor01 (7. September 2008)

Ja wieso hast du deutsche Texte, ich dachte auch das alles Eng sein wird. Ich meine sowas gelesen zu haben


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

wie is das jetz mit dem setback? hast immernoch net geantwortet ^^


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

guides schreiben, immer gerne. nur dafür muss man erstmal zugang zum game haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Kommen die szene sachen nicht von wowszene=Stevinho?


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

könntest du mal im chat ingame rumfragen ob da auch open-beta spieler sind oder ob da nur closed-beata-spieler sind(also die vorher closed-beta hatten)? würd gern wissen ob das überhaupt klappt oder ob ich besser schlafen gehe heute nacht^^ xD


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

Achso, noch ne Frage:
-Haben Spieler nur Kollisionsabfrage oder auch NPCs?


----------



## Tullaris-Nerathor (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Also @ Story muss man sagen:
> Das Warhammer Universum gabs LANGE vor dem Warcraft Universum! Also man kann NICHT sagen, die Story wäre von WoW abgeguckt.


 da stimm ich dir zu, denn Blizzard hat damals zu Warcraft die Rechte für grüne Orcs von Games-Workshop gekauft


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Gucke schon eine weile zu, aber kannst du bitte mal ein wenig in der Hauptstadt rumlaufen ?


----------



## Soulslinger (7. September 2008)

echt super von dir, guck gerne zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber viel lieber würd ich mitmachen !


----------



## Amilin (7. September 2008)

Welche Klase findest du bis jetzt am Besten ??? Lohnt die Zauberin ???


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

JA das aussehen der orks ist abgeguck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WAAAGH


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Nein, das war auch an die allgemeine Diskussion gerichtet, nicht an deinen Stream (also das mit Warhammer vor Warcraft)... Meinte ja einer, Story wär ein WoW Klon... Gute Arbeit übrigens! :-) Echt guter zeitvertreib, danke dafür


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

.. gibts in War auch n Auktionshaus? besteht überhaupt n Wirtschaftssystem?


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Super danke für den Stream! Ich Langweille mich schon zu tode   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warhammer ftw


----------



## sexy_bohne (7. September 2008)

Echt ne super Aktion von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Respekt fast 700 Viewer! Weiter so xD So versüßt du uns den 414 scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffin88 (7. September 2008)

Ich bin ein ehemaliger Closed Beta spieler (so um März rum) und mein account funktioniert nicht zur Anmeldung.

Kann man nur mit Aktuelleren Closed Beta accs rein? Ich habs nicht mehr so verfolgt aber glaube das ja sowas wie ne Closed Gildenbeta gestartet wurde.


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

wieso spielt jeder zerstörung ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt ordnung spielen ^^ 

(das auch der grund für den 414 error.. die wollen nicht dass ihr alle zerstörung spielt) 

muhhaa


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Schau doch mal wie weit du kommst auf dem Weg zu Tier 4^^


----------



## Flobbe (7. September 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob du schon Erfahrungen mit dem "Hühnchensystem" hast.


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Also ich spiel ja Ordnung, WEIL alle Zerstörung spielen ^^
ORDNUNG IST DIE HORDE VON WARHAMMER! =D


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Laagt nur bei mir der stream?


----------



## Zockerface (7. September 2008)

Deine Chars wurden aber nich von der closed in die open beta übertragen oder? Und was iss mit der open beta zur vollversion? werden da die chars übertragen?


----------



## Elyx (7. September 2008)

DD Klassen und Healer was gibts da zu wissen .. welche DD Klasse ist zu empfehlen welche Healer Klasse usw.


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

sexy_bohne schrieb:


> Echt ne super Aktion von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank, so wird die Wartezeit doch erheblich erleichtert bis mal was geht.

Und was Daoc betrifft .. JA Du solltest es mal anspielen um einen echten Eindruck von gutem PvP zu bekommen, doch such Dir jemanden der Dir hilft ^^ es ist schwer für Einsteiger, aber Du wirst mit level 50 mit einem echt guten RvR = Reich via Reich = PvP belohnt


----------



## Sammy222 (7. September 2008)

Wie ist dein erster Eindruck? Denkst du es hat Potential, d.h. kann es einem wie WoW in den Bann ziehen? Oder stellten sich schon erste "Dämpfer-Erfahrungen" ein?


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Willst du nicht nochmal die Klasse wechseln?


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

bist mal so net und zeigst nen marauder mich würde unheimlich das gameplay interesieren


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Magi999 schrieb:


> Laagt nur bei mir der stream?



Bei mir auch..


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

ich hatte das nicht ganz mitbekommen, hat man als treiber seinen squigg von anfang an?


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

yeah, imperium sind die guten in warhammer, sehr geil hihi

die anführer sind genau so krank im hirn, wie chaos, die verpacken's nur besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

wehe du stellst den Stream ein bevor War ordentlich geht ^^


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

Also ich spiel ja Ordnung, WEIL alle Zerstörung spielen ^^
ORDNUNG IST DIE HORDE VON WARHAMMER! =D 


jaaa... !
ich bin auch ehemaliger horde spieler und habe ja auch vor ordnung zu spielen, das wird nen spaß


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Du hast recht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Wirklich schöner Stream btw. 

Vielleicht kriegste ja ne freie Mitarbeit bei buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hätte noch eine Frage:

Wie wirkt sich das Stein->Schere->Papier-System aus? Also wenn deine Konterklasse dich trifft, ist immer Ende?


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

riech mal an meinem Finger :F


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

GOGO SCHATTENKRIEGER
^^


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

Goblin schamane ^^


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

*Schwarzork!!!11*


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

Maschinisten bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Hexen Kriegerin plZZZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

Witch Hunter


----------



## dajoca (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

sigmarpriester


----------



## Demolition_Dimitri (7. September 2008)

hexenjäger pls


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

ja bitte nen Maschinisten ^^


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger bitte


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Zwerg Ingie!!!


----------



## Tonstar (7. September 2008)

Weißer Löwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

kannste uns ma die hochelfen zeigen


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

Hoch Elf Erzmagier!


----------



## tyriael19 (7. September 2008)

sigmar priester ! xD


----------



## Lustikus No1 (7. September 2008)

Zwergen Ingenieur plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger pls ...


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

ERZMAGIER BITTE! :-)
Die möchte ich auch spielen ;-)
Die werden wohl kaum gespielt hab ich gehört...


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Hexnjäga!


----------



## Flobbe (7. September 2008)

Wenn Ordnung dann den Hexenjäger!


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

!!! Hexenjäger !!!


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Schattenkrieger!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ja bitte mach mal Ordnung den Schadowkrieger !!


----------



## sidoc (7. September 2008)

Schattenkrieger


----------



## Unrael (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger!"!


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

weisser löwe




btw...is in der beta die 4. zwergenklasse schon vefügbar?


----------



## Elyx (7. September 2008)

weißer löwe


----------



## jewly (7. September 2008)

warrior preist of sigma!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

Chaosbarbar


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

WITCHHUNTER !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

Sigmarpriester


----------



## samba154 (7. September 2008)

runenpriester


----------



## Mr. Maniac (7. September 2008)

Maschinist!!111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snake_head (7. September 2008)

sigmapriester


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

imperium  sigmarpriester


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

feuerzauberer


----------



## gr1m (7. September 2008)

sigma priest


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

bright wizzard


----------



## Amilin (7. September 2008)

hexenjäger


----------



## Titho (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

maschinist!


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## Belexa (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## empeha (7. September 2008)

Hammerhoschi!


----------



## Mr187 (7. September 2008)

schattenkrieger PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

marauder fu auf ORDNUNG!!!!


----------



## pgnonick (7. September 2008)

schattenkrieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Bright Wizard


----------



## Rattlor01 (7. September 2008)

White Lion bitte


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

zwerg Maschinist!!!


----------



## Pheraxian (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger verbrenne die kätzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## Lintagard (7. September 2008)

Sigmarpriester, Schattenkrieger oder Hexenjäger. :>


----------



## Definition (7. September 2008)

Eisenbrecher !


----------



## fanadin (7. September 2008)

hexenjaeger


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

maschinistmaschinistmaschinistmaschinist


----------



## Schneesturm (7. September 2008)

Witch Hunter oder Schwertmeister!


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

wenn ordnung dann maschinist


----------



## Fishis (7. September 2008)

machinist!!!


----------



## nic1868 (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## Trayer (7. September 2008)

Weißer Löwe


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## helltrain (7. September 2008)

hochelfen mit schwertmeister ^^


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## can'X (7. September 2008)

Maschinist wäre super


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

witchelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aradun (7. September 2008)

weißer löwe


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## Amilin (7. September 2008)

maschinist !


----------



## Niaki (7. September 2008)

Maschinisten


----------



## Waghaa (7. September 2008)

ZWERG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

weißer löwe


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

schattenkrieger


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Bright Wizard


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

hexenjäger


----------



## Trayer (7. September 2008)

WEI?ER LÖWE


----------



## Titho (7. September 2008)

Das Böse auf der Ordnung ist wohl der Hexenjäger und daher den.


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Machinist


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

Kacke nimmt man nicht in den Mund, das macht man ins KLO


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

btw. gibts die 4. zwergenklasse schon?


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (7. September 2008)

weisser löwe


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

maschi


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

das war ja dann wohl der 



HHH JJJJ


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

die inquisition
findet jeden


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Maschinist


----------



## Waghaa (7. September 2008)

ZWERG MACHINIST


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## dajoca (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

Hammerer war die 4te


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

Funcom ist schon erfahren in rollenspielen . schonmal was von Anarchy Online gehört?


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

das warn mehr als 40 sekunden wo gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Ist der unterschied zur closedbeta gros?


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

ich möchte nen jedielfen sehn


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Und Hammerträger Gabs


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

auf der gc hat der entwickler gesagt es wird noch ne 4. zwergenklasse kommen


----------



## dajoca (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

boah.. zu beginn als ich den steam angemacht habe waren wir knapp 300 zuschauer.. mittlerweile sind s knapp 800!


----------



## AngelusMortifer (7. September 2008)

kann man den chat nicht wieder probeweise anmachen wenn es da einen gab? vllt sind ja die ganzen idioten von denen geredet wurde wieder weg.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> Hammerer war die 4te



kA wie die auf deutsch hieß


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

.. gibts in War auch n Auktionshaus? besteht überhaupt n Wirtschaftssystem?


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

hat das spiel noch viele bugs?^^


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Maschinist win


----------



## dajoca (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

dann machinist


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

hexenjäger


----------



## Fretti (7. September 2008)

Maschinist ftw!!!


----------



## Dragno11 (7. September 2008)

nabend ^^

bei mir hat er nun gesacht das der key schon aktiviert ist muss ich nun auf eine mail warten oder wie ? is mir beim bestätigen abgenippelt ^^

kann ja sein das es noch durch gekommen ist


----------



## Schneesturm (7. September 2008)

hexxenjäger


----------



## Titho (7. September 2008)

ja nimm machinist und gut^^


----------



## Flobbe (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger!


----------



## Bernilol (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## Definition (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger


----------



## Trayer (7. September 2008)

Weißer Löwe!!!!


----------



## Expello (7. September 2008)

hexenjäger


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger, anarchy online ist mies


----------



## oldboyy (7. September 2008)

ah grad erst angemeldet: Bright wizard ( der feuerzauberer)!!!


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

Hexenjäger = chaos jedenfalls böse
wir wollen aber ordnung


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Nimm den Hexenjäger sonst wirst du hingerichtet 

Edit: Das zieht jedes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

mal nen Nahkämpfer wär doch was oder?^^


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Ich bin ja mal für Warhammer 40k MMORPG...


----------



## dajoca (7. September 2008)

maschinist


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

das war von funcom.. sagt alles


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

muha witchhunter


----------



## Sichel_1983 (7. September 2008)

gruftkoenig schrieb:


> Hexenjäger = chaos!
> wir wollen aber ordnung



der ist Imperium


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Hexenjäger


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

witchhunter wins !! gratz =)


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

was wurd denn böses im chat gesagt


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

MACHINISTEN bitte kein Witchhunter


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

was isn so besonders an Hexenjäger? o.O


----------



## The Suffer (7. September 2008)

Kannst du auch mal en bissl was PvP zeigen? (wenn überhaupt schon genug Player auf den Servern sind)


----------



## Muffin88 (7. September 2008)

Es gibt sowas ein Auktionshaus


----------



## Titho (7. September 2008)

MAch den Hexenjäger baer schöner bitte ;D


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

naja etwas was man hier auf keinen fall sagen darf ;D


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> der ist Imperium



is kla, aber er sieht böse un unordentlich aus,. er hat ja nach ordnung gefragt, nap


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Niedrige Bevölkgerung? Wenn du drauf gehst ist er bald voll xD


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Gleich 800 gz


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

mach doch nen ircchannel


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Fast 1000 Leute!
Das steigt ja fast im Sekundentakt oO


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

gute lösung ^^


----------



## Fishis (7. September 2008)

jeah maschi ftw!


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

also ich bin mal off ^^bis morgen auf ein neues


----------



## gruftkoenig (7. September 2008)

jo 50/50 is n!ce


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

Gute Entscheidung mit der halben Stunde...dann häng bis dahin noch im Channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waghaa (7. September 2008)

DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Machinist ftw!


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

beides = gute lösung ^^


----------



## Flobbe (7. September 2008)

Und was soll ich dann ab 23.00 Uhr machen wenn kein Login funzt?


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

mach lieber ne stunde bright wizard^^


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

wie flüssig läuft das eigentlich bei dir? so rein interessehalber, ob die lags vom stream kommen


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Die gegend sieht hübscher aus als die anderen


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

Flobbe schrieb:


> Und was soll ich dann ab 23.00 Uhr machen wenn kein Login funzt?




spiel mit dir selbst !


----------



## Carimba (7. September 2008)

Auf welchem Server hüpfst du da grad rum? Bzw. wie heisstn ingame?


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Falls du closed Beta gespielt hast, ist die Grafik besser geworden? Kann man AA einstellen?


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

Ich hab da noch ne Frage, wie weit ist denn das Spiel bisher übersetzt?


----------



## Psalma (7. September 2008)

super sache, bin grad erst am zu schauen ^^ aber erlich, richtig cool....

würd aber viel lieber selber spielen *schnief* ^^


----------



## Fehler 414 (7. September 2008)

Find ich au die 2te Hälfte muss ich eh dann auf die Matte.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

JA PVP !


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

ja pvp go!

Das isn PvP Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino G. (7. September 2008)

ja


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

ne ;P


----------



## Psalma (7. September 2008)

jaaa^^


----------



## Danketo (7. September 2008)

Oh man ihr zawgt fröhlich während ich jetzt schon geschlagene 10 Stunden an schritt 4 hänge :/


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Nein


----------



## Amilin (7. September 2008)

mir wayne


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

PvP...jaaaaaaa


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

neeee kostet doch nur unötig zeit


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

nein, dann kannst du ja den Maschinisten nicht mehr zeigen ^^


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

PVP !!


----------



## Paymakalir (7. September 2008)

Ja, bitte PvP.


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

wie ist die übersetzung  in aoc war das ja so ne sache


----------



## Unna (7. September 2008)

ne lieber net^^wenn schon blos ne halbe H^^


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

gibts in War die Möglichkeit zu duellieren?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

was ist Deine persönliche Meinung zu Wälzer des Wissens ?


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Gibts auch Gebäude die man nicht betreten kann? Also abgeschlossene Türen oder so?


----------



## Davincico (7. September 2008)

Hab da eine Frage... also einloggen kann ich ohne Probleme, nur wenn ich auf "Key eingeben" klicke kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm... =(

Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Kleiner Sadist xD


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

ob DAoC jetzt soviel erfolgreicher als Anarchy Online war kann ich nicht sagen da ich mich mit DAoC mal sowas von garnicht auskenne .
AO ist halt schon über 7 jahre alt und hat immernoch mehrer 100tausend zahlende accounts .
ist von der story sehr weit in der zukunft angesiedelt und wegen dem skill und equippsystem nicht jedermans sache weil sehr umfangreich und kompliziert.
im umfang des skillsystems wohl am ehesten mit EVE online zu vergleichen


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Anarchy dürfte wohl erfolgreicher sein als DaoC


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

lagt das nur bei mir ?


----------



## dBiber (7. September 2008)

weist du ob man zwischen den start gebieten wechseln kann ... also als Mensch im Zwergen startgebiet spielen.


----------



## rydal (7. September 2008)

wo isn da n chat ?


----------



## Suffi (7. September 2008)

braucht der hexenjäger munition zum schiessen?


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

braucht man zum schießen munition oder ist die witchhunter - waffe immer geladen ?


----------



## -Janus- (7. September 2008)

könntest du by the way vll was zum Unterschied zwischen den entsprechenden Klassen Zerstörung/Ordnung erzählen z.b. Feuerzauberer/ Zauberin


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

warum kein ingamesound an?


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

Man brauch munition soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Fishis (7. September 2008)

hui, der schnelzelt sich aber deutlich besser durch als noch der mage


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

Was bringt eigentlich mehr? Focussiertes grinden/creepen oder nur questen?
Und was sind das für blaue Fragezeichen da unten im bildschirm?^^


----------



## Polyjean (7. September 2008)

Kann man die Verteilung Ordnung/Zerstörung auf einem Server sehen?


----------



## The Suffer (7. September 2008)

Wie sieht das mit Lootsystem aus und Seltenheitsstufen?


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

Kannst mal bisser was über die Heiler bei der Ordnung erzählen? vor allem zum Runenpriester. 
Wie spielt der runenpriester/und die anderen heiler sich... 
wie schaut er in 1v1 aus? is der runenpriester mehr healer, oder mehr dd?
is das heal system mit wow zu vergleich? is der runenpriester mit ner klasse in wow zu vergleiche?


----------



## rydal (7. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> der chat ist teilweise witzig, aber andererseits auch wieder peinlich... xD


wo isn da n chat ?


----------



## gnarf892 (7. September 2008)

wie siehts mit der munition aus?? braucht man welche oder hat man unendlich muni??


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

@  #512 

stimme dir zu: leise Ingame-Geräusche wären super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psalma (7. September 2008)

bewerb dich ma bei giga als Mod ^^


----------



## -Janus- (7. September 2008)

das mit der Munition wurde schon 1000 mal hier im Forum gefragt un bisher hieß es immer man braucht keine Munition


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

Akkarin ich hab mal nen ChatChannel eröffnet wo man über den stream reden kann.


irc.quakenet.eu.org (6667)

Channel #Akkarinstream


Flamer und spammer werden gekickt!


----------



## -Janus- (7. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Kannst mal bisser was über die Heiler bei der Ordnung erzählen? vor allem zum Runenpriester.
> Wie spielt der runenpriester/und die anderen heiler sich...
> wie schaut er in 1v1 aus? is der runenpriester mehr healer, oder mehr dd?
> is das heal system mit wow zu vergleich? is der runenpriester mit ner klasse in wow zu vergleiche?




.....der Runenpriester ist Heiler, un da liegt nahe das er MEHR Heiler und weniger dd ist...wer dd will soll dd spielen genauso wie die sache mit den Tanks ....wer dd sein will sollte vll eher keinen tank spielen


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Wie kann man eigentlich zu den zwergen reisen als mensch?


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Wie schon öfter erwähnt wurde kann mann zu anderen Völkern reisen sobald man das erste Warcamp erreicht hat


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Wie schon öfter erwähnt wurde kann mann zu anderen Völkern reisen sobald man das erste Warcamp erreicht hat


Und wan kommen die warcamps?
aBER danke für die info


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

SinisterHanded schrieb:


> Akkarin ich hab mal nen ChatChannel eröffnet wo man über den stream reden kann.
> 
> 
> irc.quakenet.eu.org (6667)
> ...


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

spamfreier irc: #Akkarinstream


----------



## Tagel (7. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht genau wann sie kommen aber ich glaub ich han irgendwo gelesen das man 20 min braucht um dorthinzukommen aber da bin ich nicht sicher


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Hab kein IRC


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse! xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wann sie kommen aber ich glaub ich han irgendwo gelesen das man 20 min braucht um dorthinzukommen aber da bin ich nicht sicher


danke


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Das Wasser ist ja mal sowas von standard^^


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

ciociorak schrieb:


> Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse! xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Halllllllllllllllllllllllllllo????????????????????????????????????
Wer hat dir den in den Kopf geschissen?


----------



## Maegnar (7. September 2008)

Kann mir wer verraten wo die Aktionspunkte angezeigt werden?
Hab leider nach wie vor kein Bea Key...


----------



## carbonyte (7. September 2008)

Also noch ca 2 Wochen bis offi. Release... wenn die sich bis dahin nicht richtig ins Zeug legen... werden die ersten 2-3 Wochen richtig lustig ^^ so jeden tag Patchday... XD


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Is doch nur Spass! Kennst du nicht Kenny vs. Spenny? ^^


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

das war ein centigor das sind alcis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich in meiner tiermensch armee zu hauf ^^


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

ciociorak schrieb:


> Is doch nur Spass! Kennst du nicht Kenny vs. Spenny? ^^


ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nein


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

vergiss den Engineer nicht ^^


----------



## The Suffer (7. September 2008)

Gleich kommt der Maschinist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Tja dann tuts mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Schade das die häßlichen Textboxen der NPC noch da sind..


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

kommt man ne bestätigung nachdem man seinen key registriert hat? weil bei mir verschwindet einfach nur die ladeanimation aber sonst nichts...


----------



## derfabi (7. September 2008)

ciociorak schrieb:


> Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse! xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Folge war richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trink deine Pisse! Trink deine Pisse!


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Wenigstens einer versteht mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

SinisterHanded schrieb:


> Akkarin ich hab mal nen ChatChannel eröffnet wo man über den stream reden kann.
> 
> 
> irc.quakenet.eu.org (6667)
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

nicht nur als Zeitvertreib, sind ja gute infos für nicht CB spieler, so kann man gucken was einen erwartet ^^ ABER .. ja es hilft beim warten ^^


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

no way.... schön immer viele gleiche mit wow bringen... da kann man sichs auch wirklich vorstellen


----------



## gnarf892 (7. September 2008)

ich onnts net richtig im stream sehen wo wurden dei anschuldigungen asngezeigt


----------



## Suffi (7. September 2008)

wie war das jetz mitn schiessen , brauchte der muni?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

schlafen nicht gut ^^ aber es gibt bei Youtube einen Member, der hat alle Gebiete eingestellst sucht einfach mal da könnt Ihr euch die wunderschönen Landschaften ansehen


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

Ich hätte gerne was von den Dunkelelfen gesehen.
Aber da muss ich mich wohl noch bis zum 18ten gedulden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich jetzt auf die Maschinisten ^^


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Immer noch keine Kantenglättung? WTF ... arm arm..


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

Suffi schrieb:


> wie war das jetz mitn schiessen , brauchte der muni?




nein .. soll hier auch im forum stehen^^

aber ich habe auch fragen müssen.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Wie sieht es mit der Instanzierung aus? Eher wie bei WoW oder so schlimm wie bei AoC?

Edit: TY. Ich hasse Instanzierungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

Wir sind im IRC Chat...^^


----------



## fanadin (7. September 2008)

herr der ringe


jo kommt einer vor


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

es kommt kein regrinn in herr der ringe vor!


----------



## oldboyy (7. September 2008)

Ich google es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fanadin (7. September 2008)

sicher


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Ein WOW Wallpaper? LOL


----------



## taxofit (7. September 2008)

Mit  welcher Grafikkarte spielste denn?^^


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

dann sag mir mal wo! meinetwegen auch aus den büchern


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

ciociorak schrieb:


> Ein WOW Wallpaper? LOL



Geiler find ich dass er 800 Leuten seinen Desktop zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maethis (7. September 2008)

Sorry, wenn die Frage bereits gestellt wurde, aber wie viel Charakterplätze gibt es bzw. wie viele Chars kann man zu selben zeit haben?


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Welche Namen?


----------



## Mister-Loki (7. September 2008)

Naja war ja kein nackter Mann drauf zu sehen oder so *g*


----------



## Walfaris (7. September 2008)

Akkarin ist aus dem buch *die Gilde* sind 3 bänder, die rebellin, die novizin und die meisterin


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Omg, zockt der immer noch. Suchti! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## one0 (7. September 2008)

grüße hoffentlich gehts morgen weiter :-)

p.s. danke für den stream


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Hat ich ja vorher schon gesagt mit Akkarin^^


----------



## Walfaris (7. September 2008)

war das nicht das mit den priestern?


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

taxofit schrieb:


> Mit  welcher Grafikkarte spielste denn?^^




geforce 7900 gt
-------------------------------------------

lohnt es sich diese bücher zu lesen, also wenn die server mal nicht gehen oder im urlaub oder so.


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Die Canavan hat im August mit dem schreiben von der Nachfolger Triologie begonnen.


----------



## Naggin (7. September 2008)

Netts Programm...nur selber spielen können ist schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Every time a emo cries a 414 is born.


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

kannst mal kurz im livestream bescheid geben das die registrierung zumindest im moment funktioniert .
konnte mich grade ohne 414 etc registrieren


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

wie macht ihr das mit dem stream? wo kann ich mich da einklinken?


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das mit dem stream? wo kann ich mich da einklinken?


 auf seite 1 im ersten post ist der link


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

www.mogulus.com/akkarinswow Hier is der Stream


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Herr der Ringe gibts seit 1917 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Definition (7. September 2008)

Es ist ne zwergen feste wie soll die sonst aussehen ?


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Herr der Ringe gabs mind. 20 Jahre vor Warhammer

Zwergenfesten sehn in jedem Spiel so aus


----------



## Walfaris (7. September 2008)

die Hallen dr Zwerge von Warhammer sind seit eh und jeh so abgebildet in den Büchern. ist schwer zu sagen @ streamer


----------



## Fritzchen (7. September 2008)

Ich habe keine Berufe gesehen, lernt man diese erst viel später? (vorallem Sammeleruf)
MfG


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

jaja und tolkien hat aus der keltischen und germanischen sagen welt was abgeguck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

ah stimmt sry total übersehen^^ danke!


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

nicht ganz tolkien hat die ersten kurzgeschichten im schützengraben geschrieben 

die geschichte von beren und luthien z.b. was ja in mittelerde spielt, aber herr der ringe war glaube ich erst in den 50ern


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

17:51


----------



## Demolition_Dimitri (7. September 2008)

17:51


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

du hasst dem stream um 17:51  begonnen


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (7. September 2008)

wie sind die Keepschlachten so?


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

das weiss er glaube ich noch nicht 

er hat nach eigener aussage noch net soviel gespielt


----------



## Naggin (7. September 2008)

Verrat mal "für die statistik" deine log in daten...einfach per pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

irc-anleitung auf http://my.buffed.de/user/328284/


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

gibt es denn klassen quests??


----------



## zagget (7. September 2008)

jo j.r.r. tolkein :
feanors fluch
die gesichte der kinder húrins
tuor und seine ankunft in gondolin

die teils auch von seinem sohn zusammengefasst wurden ^^
liebe herr der ringe und alles was dazu gehört ^^


----------



## Baldobin (7. September 2008)

wie kommt man den in den chat=?


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

so danke für den stream und gute nacht


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

das mit dem aoe solltest du dir überlegen. man merkt, dass du daoc echt nicht gezockt hast. es gibt nichts effektiveres um eingänge von keeps dicht zu machen, als aoes auf die jungs zu spammen, die auf nen tor eindreschen. sowas gab's in wow halt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SteveG (7. September 2008)

findet man sich leicht zurecht wenn man wow usw. kennt?


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Aber nur Weißer Löwe und Squigtreiber haben Pets die sich auch bewegen


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

AOE ist ne feine PvP Sache, stelle Dir 3-4 AOE Spieler vor und 2 Heiler, Diese grp  rennt in einen feindlichen Haufen und spammt AE´s....

Es gab in früheren DaoC zeiten so eine 8er Grp die hat bis zu 80 Leute auf einmal gelegt ^^


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

23.00 ^^
Fast jedenfalls...


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

seadon, du sprichst nicht zufällig von ner dosen gruppe auf stonehenge, oder? ^^


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

GIBT ES KLASSENQS ??


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

Der squiggtreiber hat sein pet von anfang an?


----------



## SinisterHanded (7. September 2008)

Akkarin frage an dich: Wie sieht eigentlich der Schaden eines casters in den höheren leveln aus? Der bonusdamage von level 40 abilities sieht mit 100-300 nicht grad sooo sehr hoch aus...melees haben zwar auch nicht mehr aber auch noch die Autoattacke!

Weißt du da noch was aus der Closed Beta?


----------



## Baldobin (7. September 2008)

welches Startgebiet gefällt dir am besten?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> seadon, du sprichst nicht zufällig von ner dosen gruppe auf stonehenge, oder? ^^


 Doch von einer Reavergrp auf SH ^^


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

Hm, mir fällt keine ein.

Wie gehts dir jetzt so, nach 5h zocken?


----------



## Maegnar (7. September 2008)

1. Wo sieht man wieviele Aktions Punkte man noch hat?
2. Wann darf man mehr von dir Sehn/höhren?


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

Was für Pets kann der Magus genau beschwören, weißt du das?
Was für "Flugmounts" gibt es? Außer Gyro^^


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

Bist du zum ausquetschen nacher noch im IRC?


----------



## Xanjia (7. September 2008)

danke für den steam und viel spass dir noch gute nacht euch allen


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. September 2008)

Off Topic: Weißt du ob es nen Nachfolger von den Gildenbüchern geben wird?


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Wie findest du das Spiel im Hinblick auf WoW?


----------



## Maethis (7. September 2008)

Wie viele Chars kann man zur selben zeit haben?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

wollte ja eigentlich nur dem Moderator hier sagen, da er kein ordentliches RvR kennt ^^ das AOE auch ne feine Sache sein kann wenn man eine funktionierende Grp hat, da er NIE aoe skillen würde ^^


----------



## Fritzchen (7. September 2008)

danke für den Stream, leider schaffte ich heute nicht mal meien Key anzugeben, naja neuer Tag neue 414 Meldung ;-) 
Gute Nacht


----------



## dBiber (7. September 2008)

kann man zwischen den start gebieten wechseln ;    Zwerg im Menschengebiet zum Beispiel


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

kannst du bitte kurz etwas über den marauder erzählen, falls möglich?


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

gute nacht! danke für den stream!
Ich hoff mal morgen gibts BETA... CU!


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

Seadon schrieb:


> Doch von einer Reavergrp auf SH ^^



hmm hoffe du warst da nicht bei, sonst hasse ich dich jetzt schon *g*

<- sh hibbie


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

was hast du bei wow gespielt und welche klasse kommt dem am nahsten?


----------



## Demolition_Dimitri (7. September 2008)

kannst du irgendwas zum balancing sagen ?


----------



## Glaria (7. September 2008)

Kannst mal bisser was über die Heiler bei der Ordnung erzählen? vor allem zum Runenpriester.
Wie spielt der runenpriester/und die anderen heiler sich...
wie schaut er in 1v1 aus? is der runenpriester mehr healer, oder mehr dd?
is das heal system mit wow zu vergleich? is der runenpriester mit ner klasse in wow zu vergleiche?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> hmm hoffe du warst da nicht bei, sonst hasse ich dich jetzt schon *g*
> 
> <- sh hibbie


 erm .. hust ^^


----------



## Elyx (7. September 2008)

chaosbarbar wie schurke?


----------



## torsol (7. September 2008)

potet mal einer das irc mit channel plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich zur Zeit noch mit Lags und Bugs aus, erinnert an Aoc?^^ 

Würde mich mal interessieren ob sie die Erfahrung von Daoc mit einbeziehen konnten!


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

macht total nix, ob du alleine unterwegs bist, oder nicht. nach ner zeit spielt sich das ein und du wirst bei keepfights deine wahre freude haben.
aoe klassen waren in daoc bei keeps immer first targets, weil sie zu hefitg gewütet haben.


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

der chaosbarbar  hast du ihn anspielen können?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

Seadon schrieb:


> wollte ja eigentlich nur dem Moderator hier sagen, da er kein ordentliches RvR kennt ^^ das AOE auch ne feine Sache sein kann wenn man eine funktionierende Grp hat, da er NIE aoe skillen würde ^^




OK es ist kein soloskill

aber wie gesagt geh mit 3-4 AE´spammen und 2 Heiler bei, wenn du dann in eine feindliche grp rennst .. denn rest kannst Du dir vorstellen ^^


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

BAYERN IS COOOOOOL FERIEN^^


----------



## ciociorak (7. September 2008)

Wo genau kommst aus Bayern? Komme aus Nürnberg


----------



## Dharek (7. September 2008)

Nochmal allerherzlichsten Dank für den geretteten Abend. Ohne dich wäre er doch wesentlich schrecklicher gewesen!

lg


----------



## dBiber (7. September 2008)

kann man zwischen den start gebieten wechseln ; Zwerg im Menschengebiet zum Beispiel


----------



## myxir21 (7. September 2008)

dBiber schrieb:


> kann man zwischen den start gebieten wechseln ; Zwerg im Menschengebiet zum Beispiel



ja


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

wie stark sind die lags?


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

aber generell danke für den stream, war sehr unterhaltsam und mitunter auch sehr informativ, wenn man sich vorher noch nicht so sehr eingelesen hat.

solltest das auf jeden fall öfters machen, denn auch die kommentare waren gut und passend, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass du's zum ersten mal gemacht hast.

*daumen hoch*


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Info`s !

Hat Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

Dharek schrieb:


> Nochmal allerherzlichsten Dank für den geretteten Abend. Ohne dich wäre er doch wesentlich schrecklicher gewesen!
> 
> lg



da schließe ich mich zu 100% an, danke fürs verkürzen der Zeit


----------



## Caldren (7. September 2008)

Seadon schrieb:


> erm .. hust ^^



wo zockstn in war? *g*


----------



## Abuso (7. September 2008)

was wirst du persönlich zum release spielen?
welche gilde ?


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

wenn du dich spontan für eine klasse entscheiden MÜSSTEST, welche würde das sein


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Danke für den Stream.

/bow


----------



## Elfnarzo (7. September 2008)

Danke. Du hast das grandios gemacht. Ich lausche dir seit Stunden und abgesehen von einem kurzen Ausflug zu "Nu Metal" hast du wirklich gutes gesprochen. DU bist mir tausend mal lieber als die ganzen Buffed Leute und sonstige "Pros"!!!
Sehr sympathische Stimme, gute, sachliche Analysen und alles tiptop!


----------



## Fabi_an (7. September 2008)

Hey, ich wohn ja gar nicht so weit von dir weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die vielen Infos, hat Spaß gemacht 
zu zusehen.

lg Fabi


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

In der Welt von Warhammer gibt es ja einige Monster/Tiere die fliegen können, meinst du es wird irgendwann eigene Flugmounts geben á la Wow?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> wo zockstn in war? *g*


ka, hab ja noch nicht mal betakey eingeben können, aber definitiv Ordnung und nen Zwerg ^^


----------



## keeris (7. September 2008)

Zonen kann man wechseln ab dem 1. Warcamp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Definition (7. September 2008)

warte mal ab bis die offen beta key einlocken den komme die lags.


----------



## Renos (7. September 2008)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Unterhaltung während dem 414 Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu meiner Frage, gibts ne Klasse die stealth hat?


----------



## loeffellux (7. September 2008)

kannst du mir eine gute nacht wünschen? xD


----------



## Wheezl (7. September 2008)

wie regt man mana? gibts wasser/brot? oder ist das system eher wie hdro?


----------



## Seadon (7. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> wo zockstn in war? *g*


 Du hast eine pm ^^


----------



## Elyx (7. September 2008)

Vor und Nachname bei der Char erstellung ? Stimmt das ?


----------



## Leichenlager07 (7. September 2008)

sehr nett dass du den stream machst, wirklich. aber die ganzen fragen kann man sich doch eigentlich selbst beantworten, kannst du vielleicht mal bissel rumlaufen und so paar sachen zeigen? =)
gruß


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

och menno ich hatte mich so gefreut dass es vllt irgendwann richtige flugmounts geben würde^^

achja danke für die antworten^^


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Stream und deine Mühen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

...jo war nice....so was machen wir elend pack nun?


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

waas 48 punkte um sich die hässliche schlampe anzugucken?? ey youporn oder redtube oder xnxx is doch soviel einfac her..mit hübscheren weibern....


----------



## Iuran (7. September 2008)

DANKE, DANKE, DANKE

Ich danke allen die heute mitgemacht haben.

Wir waren teilweise sogar schon über 800 Leute!!

Vielleicht werd ich sowas diese Woche nochmal machen, dann findet ihr die Ankündigungen hier in diesem Thread, auf meinem buffed Profil und/oder auf der Seite mit mmo im Namen, die ich hier nicht nenne.

Ich danke vorallem Isnogud , der das alles erst ermöglicht hat und Sinisteredhand für die Bereitstellung des IRC Channels.

lg
Iuran


----------



## DAmado (8. September 2008)

Glaube kaum das noch einmal so viele dann im Stream zuschauen werden denn dann werden wohl endlich alle selber die Beta spielen können.


----------



## jewly (8. September 2008)

und ich danke luran, welcher mir viele fragen beantwortet hat und ne große einsicht ins spiel ermöglicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach dem chaos gestern muss ich sagen dass es mir nach dem schlafen schon etwas besser geht ^^ hoffe nach der schule heut nachmittag klappts endlich :> auch wenn ich moin ne klasuur schreib wirds dann ne lange nacht (;

keep in working! war is cuming (:


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

ich habe gestern reingeguckt un fande deine kommentare einfach nur mies dazu, mal gucke wie es heute is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuNaMaN (8. September 2008)

Need Ton bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

ZuNaMaN schrieb:


> Need Ton bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ya, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ZuNaMaN (8. September 2008)

Ups sorry , war bisl verpeilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (8. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> ich habe gestern reingeguckt un fande deine kommentare einfach nur mies dazu, mal gucke wie es heute is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann mach es A besser oder B den Ton aus und höre dir dazu Musik an...aber bitte verschone uns mit so einem dämlichen FLAME.
Er macht das freiwillig und um den Leuten schon Einblicke ins Spiel zu ermöglichen,die noch nicht reinkommen.

Hab mal ein wenig mehr Respekt!!


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

Ich muss dazu sagen, das es mir gut gefallen hat. Keine Ahnung was du dagegen auszusetzen hast/hattest. 



P.S. schön das ich gestern überhaupt was von der Beta gesehen hab~.


----------



## jewly (8. September 2008)

nu nur noch schwarzer bildschirm huh :<?


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Ich find den Stream klasse


----------



## derfabi (8. September 2008)

jewly schrieb:


> nu nur noch schwarzer bildschirm huh :<?



Wahrscheinlich ist sein Pc abgestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

wieder da ^^


----------



## lusti (8. September 2008)

Muss auch sagen fand den Stream super.Besser als was die Giga Kiddys zz. bieten;-)


----------



## Luu1 (8. September 2008)

Gestern fand ich den Stream klasse, auch wenn er arg gelaggt hat, aber trotzdem super!

Heute hör ich keinen Ton oO gehts euch auch so?


----------



## lusti (8. September 2008)

Kurze Frage:Gibts keinen Ton mehr? ;-)


----------



## CriticaL Nero (8. September 2008)

jewly schrieb:


> nu nur noch schwarzer bildschirm huh :<?


Er is ya auch ned am Spielen. Das is Recorded.^^


----------



## Auylio (8. September 2008)

Ich glaube mal er hat keine Lust stundenlang vor seinem Computer zu sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir hat es auch sehr gefallen und es war ein schöner einblick in die Beta, hoffentlich schaff ich es heute auch noch in diesen Genuss zu kommen.


----------



## gnarf892 (8. September 2008)

dito*heul*
kann ihn aber auch verstehen wie ihr sagtet niemadn hat bock solange zu reden


----------



## trivle01 (8. September 2008)

Ich danke dir viel mals  hoffe du machst das noch mal


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

ist das immer noch der gleiche stream von gestern?
da passiert gerade wenig =P


----------



## Iuran (8. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ist das immer noch der gleiche stream von gestern?
> da passiert gerade wenig =P



Stimmt, liegt auch daran dass es momentan nicht live ist.

Nächster Termin und alles andere findet ihr hier.

Bitte beachtet, dass die Fragen nur noch aus dem Thread auf der Szene Seite beantwortet werden und natürlich aus dem IRC

lg
Iuran


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber hier riechts neben dem völlig legitimen Stream nach mehrfach gepushter Werbung das Web-Portal das dahinter steht. Thread ist zu.


----------



## Abuso (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber hier riechts neben dem völlig legitimen Stream nach mehrfach gepushter Werbung das Web-Portal das dahinter steht. Thread ist zu.




er ist doch offen oda net ?

edit: ja ist er ^^


----------

